# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Korstjes in de neus?

## Leontien

*Korstjes in de neus?*

Korstjes in de neus. Wie kent het niet? Bijna 90% van de Nederlanders in ieder geval wel, dat is namelijk het percentage dat wel eens in de neus peutert om droge, harde korstjes te verwijderen. Voor 2.000.000 Nederlanders zijn verschijnselen als korstjes en wondjes in de neus zelfs een continu probleem. Met soms een bloedneus als gevolg. Toch gaan we er massaal mee door. Simpelweg omdat het nou eenmaal bij ons hoort. Toch?

Korstjes en wondjes horen in een gezonde neus niet thuis. Kijk eens naar een hond. Een gezonde hond heeft een natte neus en dat is niet voor niets. Het vocht zorgt ervoor dat de neus schoon blijft, ziekteverwekkers buiten blijven én de hond goed kan ruiken. Om dezelfde redenen is ook voor ons een natte neus belangrijk. Of beter gezegd: de normale situatie.

Onze neus doet meer dan alleen lucht binnenlaten. Hij bevochtigt en verwarmt ingeademde lucht, want een groot deel van het jaar is de ingeademde lucht te droog en te koud voor de longen. Ook zuivert hij de lucht die we inademen. De binnenzijde van de neus is daartoe bekleed met slijmvlies dat vol zit met klieren die slijm (vocht) produceren, bijna een halve liter per dag. Dit slijm filtert meer dan 95% van de deeltjes die onze lucht verontreinigen. Zo werkt gezond neusslijmvlies als een beschermende laag tegen talloze bacteriën en virussen. Net als bij honden dus.

*Top 5 oorzaken droog neusslijmvlies/korstjes*
1. Neusverkoudheid
2. Droge buitenlucht
3. Airconditioning
4. Verwarmde ruimtes
5. Allergie
(snel gevolgd door hormonale veranderingen en medicijngebruik)

Heb jij last van korstjes in de neus?

----------


## drreits

Ook roken veroorzaakt irritatie van het neusslijmvlies, maar dan van binnen naar buiten toe. de uitgeademde lucht, met irriterende nicotine-en teer bestanddelen tast het slijmvlies aan, wat vervolgens geïrriteerd raakt. Het herstelt weer en raakt wéér geïrriteerd bij de volgende sigaret. Na verloop van tijd blijft de irritatie intact, en leidt tot andere gezondheidsklachten, die ik hier liever niet zal noemen.

----------


## WGJD

Is er ook een oplossing voor? 
Bijv. insmeren met vochtinbrengende crème (nivea)?

----------

